# RIP Twist Magic



## TelH (15 December 2010)

http://www.racingpost.com/news/hors...-tribute-to-wonderful-twist-magic/799706/top/

Suffered a fatal fall at Newbury today...he was a quirky character...hated Cheltenham and refused to start at Punchestown earlier in the year. But still a multiple grade one winner and on his day he would have given Masterminded a run for his money


----------



## JDChaser (15 December 2010)

Gutted for Sam too, he gets blamed for bad luck where other jockeys wouldn't


----------



## Daffodil (15 December 2010)

I am so upset about this.  A wonderfully talented little horse with such bundles of character.    I can hardly believe it.

Many condolences to all his connections 

RIP Twist


----------



## milesjess (15 December 2010)

Such a shame  RIP


----------



## ladyt25 (15 December 2010)

So sad to hear this. You feel like you know these horses when you watch racing and they come back year after year. So tragic when these accidents happen. :-(


----------



## Jump Racing Rocks (15 December 2010)

a true 2 miler, a true Sandown specialist. Sam is gutted.


----------



## Doormouse (15 December 2010)

JDChaser said:



			Gutted for Sam too, he gets blamed for bad luck where other jockeys wouldn't 

Click to expand...

^^ this.


----------



## MurphysMinder (15 December 2010)

Oh no, had missed this, how sad. RIP Twist Magic.


----------



## oldvic (15 December 2010)

Jump Racing Rocks said:



			a true 2 miler, a true Sandown specialist. Sam is gutted.
		
Click to expand...

Poor Sam. He deserves a break. He has been riding really well and I hope some more good horses come his way on a more permanent basis. Good trainers are using him while their jockeys are injured which is a start.
Very sad about Twist Magic. He looked like he was really enjoying himself.


----------



## Clodagh (15 December 2010)

That is so sad, I am gutted for all his connections, he was a true star.
I feel a bit sorry for him though, as he obviously didn't like racing any more or he would have started willingly, he tried to say no at the start!


----------



## ElphabaFae (15 December 2010)

RIP Twist Magic  Run free with Best Mate, Exotic Dancer and all the others


----------



## JDChaser (15 December 2010)

Some horses get stage fright. If he didn't want to go, then a silly little stick or two men leading him in wouldn't be able to force him, trust me. Or he'd just have refused or ran out.


----------



## comet&joe (15 December 2010)

aw thats awful 
rip twist magic x


----------



## Lanky Loll (15 December 2010)

Such a shame. Doesn't look like a dramatic fall - just shows how easily these things can happen.


----------



## Trinity Fox (15 December 2010)

Very sad as it always is when this happens to a horse and though he was a bugger and did it his way at times i feel he died going well enjoying the race looking like he was going to win, will always be thought of fondly by many.

And sympathy especially goes out to his stable lass who must be feeling so sad.


----------



## Lobelia_Overhill (15 December 2010)

RIP Twist Magic


----------



## millhouse (16 December 2010)

Just read it in the paper, can hardly believe it.  Rest in peace Twist Magic.


----------



## Caledonia (16 December 2010)

I loved this horse - so so sad to lose him. Thoughts to those who did him on the yard, there's nothing worse than never seeing the head over the door again. 
RIP, lovely lad.


----------



## Fantasy_World (16 December 2010)

Caledonia said:



			I loved this horse - so so sad to lose him. Thoughts to those who did him on the yard, there's nothing worse than never seeing the head over the door again. 
RIP, lovely lad.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto this, I feel so sorry for all those connected with the horse. Especially whoever mucked him out, groomed etc as they often have more of a 'closeness' to the horse than the owners. 
He may have had a few issues late on but on his day he was a very good and my affinity grew when he came there two out with a fighting chance in the Arkle 3 years ago, only to fall. If he had stood up I reckon he would have beaten My Way De Solzen who in my opinion failed to build on the success that day.


----------



## clara (17 December 2010)

Once he'd indicated he didn't like racing any more it would surely have been kinder to retire him and let him have some fun hunting, instead of his gory, undignified end. It has not been widely reported but his foot was actually wrenched off by the fracture and he ran for a few strides on the stump. Luckily the emergency team spotted this was a very serious situation indeed and reacted faqst, saving the horse any uncecessary trauma, though it will all have added to the horrible shock for the poor jockey.


----------



## Fantasy_World (17 December 2010)

I didn't know that, that is awful 
Although in fairness to connections the horse did look to be enjoying himself in the race and ran with aplomb. He was in with a fighting chance when he came to grief and perhaps the speed he was travelling and going so well in himself added to the severeness of his injuries.
Very sad shame but in racing accidents do happen. Personally I hate to see horses that race getting injured or dying. I do question sometimes my love of the sport. However when horses are running at speed over a set of obstacles there is bound to be accidents from time to time. The same in other equestrian pursuits, which involve jumping.
I think we have to take the rough with the smooth even if sometimes it is gut wrenching.


----------



## millhouse (18 December 2010)

clara said:



			Once he'd indicated he didn't like racing any more it would surely have been kinder to retire him and let him have some fun hunting, instead of his gory, undignified end. It has not been widely reported but his foot was actually wrenched off by the fracture and he ran for a few strides on the stump. Luckily the emergency team spotted this was a very serious situation indeed and reacted faqst, saving the horse any uncecessary trauma, though it will all have added to the horrible shock for the poor jockey.
		
Click to expand...

That's simply awful.  I was upset to learn he had broken his fetlock, but this is dreadful.


----------



## teagreen (18 December 2010)

clara said:



			Once he'd indicated he didn't like racing any more it would surely have been kinder to retire him and let him have some fun hunting, instead of his gory, undignified end. It has not been widely reported but his foot was actually wrenched off by the fracture and he ran for a few strides on the stump. Luckily the emergency team spotted this was a very serious situation indeed and reacted faqst, saving the horse any uncecessary trauma, though it will all have added to the horrible shock for the poor jockey.
		
Click to expand...

Can I ask where you got that information from?

He was a quirky character, but he did appear to still enjoy his racing. Look how happy he looked bowling along out front, that didn't look like a horse who didnt enjoy himself - those one hang off out back and show no zest. Twisty had plenty of zest.

Bit of a strange post for your first post..


----------



## TelH (18 December 2010)

teagreen said:



			Can I ask where you got that information from?

He was a quirky character, but he did appear to still enjoy his racing. Look how happy he looked bowling along out front, that didn't look like a horse who didnt enjoy himself - those one hang off out back and show no zest. Twisty had plenty of zest.

Bit of a strange post for your first post..
		
Click to expand...

This ^^^^ Had he stayed on his feet I think he would have crossed the line in front. I saw him get up after the fall and have heard reports that he ran on and crossed the line but his injury was not repairable. If what Clara is saying is true could he have got from the second last to the finish line minus a foot  Either way that sad fact remains that we will never see him race again


----------



## Fantasy_World (18 December 2010)

I couldn't believe the horse didn't get a mention on the Morning Line this morning as they usually pay tribute to the demise of a well known horse and Twist Magic was certainly known. I can only assume that it was a propaganda move with the BBC awards tomorrow and AP being the morning guest. Perhaps it was thought not in the best interests of racing to be talking about a horse getting killed due to an injury on a track whilst trying to promote the sport of racing in promoting AP as the 'racing' candidate for the awards.
I can understand the logic to a degree if that was the case, but it does show a little contempt for the average racing racing supporter as I doubt the fact that a horse lost its life would make them less likely to vote for AP.


----------



## Wishful (18 December 2010)

The major breaks of fetlocks etc aren't usually that painful - there are no viable nerves left. Higher up is generally more painful as the nerves are more likely to still be there.  At the P2Ps I've been to we had an injury that sounded quite similar - horse didn't look in pain - it kept trying to wander off!


----------



## cloudandmatrix (19 December 2010)

thats really awful  poor horse, and poor sam 
RIP twist magic- you were a star xx


----------



## Toby773 (19 December 2010)

Great tributes to TM on Paul Nicholls website.

He will certainly go down as one of the greats + such a wonderful character.  

Always very, very sad to lose a horse racing but does happen in other sports too but just doesn't get the coverage.  Life is precious and that is why we have to make the most of everyday, indeed, every minute.


----------



## Clodagh (19 December 2010)

Wishful said:



			The major breaks of fetlocks etc aren't usually that painful - there are no viable nerves left. Higher up is generally more painful as the nerves are more likely to still be there.  At the P2Ps I've been to we had an injury that sounded quite similar - horse didn't look in pain - it kept trying to wander off!
		
Click to expand...

Agree with tihs, I was horsecatching at the p-2-p a few years ago and a horse broke a fetlock, it was flapping and it was still cantering around.


----------



## millhouse (20 December 2010)

Toby773 said:



			Great tributes to TM on Paul Nicholls website.

He will certainly go down as one of the greats + such a wonderful character.  

Always very, very sad to lose a horse racing but does happen in other sports too but just doesn't get the coverage.  Life is precious and that is why we have to make the most of everyday, indeed, every minute.
		
Click to expand...

Have now found the Paul Nicholls website - thank you!

As you say, great tributes to Twist Magic.


----------



## Over2You (20 December 2010)

Cazee34 said:



			I couldn't believe the horse didn't get a mention on the Morning Line this morning as they usually pay tribute to the demise of a well known horse and Twist Magic was certainly known. I can only assume that it was a propaganda move with the BBC awards tomorrow and AP being the morning guest. Perhaps it was thought not in the best interests of racing to be talking about a horse getting killed due to an injury on a track whilst trying to promote the sport of racing in promoting AP as the 'racing' candidate for the awards.
I can understand the logic to a degree if that was the case, but it does show a little contempt for the average racing racing supporter as I doubt the fact that a horse lost its life would make them less likely to vote for AP.
		
Click to expand...

What? The death of such a great horse failed to get a mention because they were fretting over it affecting the outcome of an awards ceremony? Presumably, they would also not have mentioned the death of a jockey? Disgusting!

You are right. Most fans of racing wouldn't be put off by a horse losing his life. Horses die all the time in racing, so it is nothing new to them.

Rest in peace poor horse.


----------

